
Command line one-liners - iamtechaddict
http://arturoherrero.com/2013/11/29/command-line-one-liners/
======
phaer
Maybe I am getting old and elitist, sorry if so. But it seems like those 'one-
liners' are mostly stuff you could find in the man page of your favorite shell
or in any introduction to Unix. There's nothing wrong with a presentation
about it, but there were a lot of those on HN lately and maybe a structured
manual for your shell and operating system might be a better way to learn such
things.

~~~
yukkurishite
Agreed, this presentation seems to be more of a 'shell 101' than anything else

